# cervical mucus



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some queries about changes in cervical mucus, just to let you know it might be a bit TMI!

Normally, a few days before i ovulate, CM gets thin and stretchy, clear and slippery, with some blobs of more creamy jelly like stuff. well last night went to the loo and there was this absolutely massive blob of thick stuff sort of hanging out of me. it was slightly pinkish in areas too. sorry! it was like the CM had all fallen out in one go rather than over a few days. no slipperyness now, just back to normal. I've googled it and think its a good sign? this is my first proper cycle after a miscarraige and I'm hoping it means everythings working? 

Anyone else had this?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Yes I think this is a good sign.  I had this after a m/c we were at friends fir an all day lunch in the garden, I wasn't drinking but I dragged DH home who had drunk nearly 2 bottles of wine!! Made him dtd DS2 was the result! We still laugh about it now how on earth he could perform after so much booze! Very funny

Good luck x x x x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Strawbs,  your story made me smile. I'm hoping we can do the same, I jumped on him this morning, he went to work with a smile on his face!

Nicx


----------

